# Advice on mounting end vice wanted



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

I want to mount a end vice on my new workbench. I bought the screw assembly from Woodcraft while they had it on sale. I am debating if I should screw it direct to the bottom of the 2" thick top or use a space to lower it between 1 and 2". Lowering the rods will allow me to clamp a wider board horizontal in the vice, but would take more time.

What do you think?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

for an end vise?

end vices are usually used to clamp things on the workbench with bench dogs. for clamping wide boards for working on their edges you'd usually want to use the front vise + deadman/alternative, so to answer your question I wouldn't put the extra effort into the end vise if it won't be necessary.

that said, each woodworker has their own ways of doing things. if you plan on using the end vise for edge work, and plan on clamping wide boards in it, than obviously you'd want to lower the vise.

what are you really planning to using this vise for?


----------

